
It’s Time to Make Human-Chimp Hybrids - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/58/self/its-time-to-make-human_chimp-hybrids
======
gregw134
Sure, cross breed humans with a ridiculously strong animal with a propensity
for murder. Great idea.

